# Where to buy an unpatched Nintendo Switch?



## GodofLight (Nov 5, 2019)

I plan to buy a compatible model next month and I want to know on which page I can get it. I only want the screen / console only since I have a Nintendo Switch but it is patched and on top it is in 9.0.1 so it is not even compatible with pegascape.

I know what you want in Amazon I could find, but how can I make sure if they can be unlocked if they don't show the serial.


----------



## seany1990 (Nov 5, 2019)

Ship has sailed for brand new unpatched units


----------



## GodofLight (Nov 5, 2019)

seany1990 said:


> Ship has sailed for brand new unpatched units



???


----------



## JFizDaWiz (Nov 5, 2019)

GodofLight said:


> ???



your only shot is buying in person to check the serial, or used.


----------



## joejoemojo (Nov 5, 2019)

ebay or local buy/sell websites are your only realistic options.

My preference is local, try and find someone online who isn't clued into console hacking (i.e a parent selling their kids old Switch, to buy a Switch Lite for Xmas) and buy relatively cheap. Always make sure to check the serial before purchase, without seeming overly inquisitive and/or desperate (otherwise they'll look it up online and see it's worth more).


----------



## joejoemojo (Nov 5, 2019)

sorry. double post


----------



## GodofLight (Nov 8, 2019)

joejoemojo said:


> ebay or local buy/sell websites are your only realistic options.
> 
> My preference is local, try and find someone online who isn't clued into console hacking (i.e a parent selling their kids old Switch, to buy a Switch Lite for Xmas) and buy relatively cheap. Always make sure to check the serial before purchase, without seeming overly inquisitive and/or desperate (otherwise they'll look it up online and see it's worth more).




Yes, but I want the console without the joyncons, dock, etc. Only the screen I want and here in my city there is no one to sell a Switch


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 8, 2019)

Just gotta make sure it's the right box, you want the old box art, look through clearance, sometimes people will return the old ones for a newer one cause battery life n stuff. Your best bet is going in person to stores to look for one


----------



## emcintosh (Nov 8, 2019)

eBay seems to have lots of 'tablet only' Switches for much less than the full package with joycons and dock, and they tend to be from electronics repair places and many of them have the repair report including the serial number. Alternatively, maybe half the Switches in CeX &c. seem to be older unpatched ones. You can check the serial number against https://ismyswitchpatched.com/ or https://gbatemp.net/threads/switch-...he-first-post-before-asking-questions.481215/



GodofLight said:


> I plan to buy a compatible model next month and I want to know on which page I can get it. I only want the screen / console only since I have a Nintendo Switch but it is patched and on top it is in 9.0.1 so it is not even compatible with pegascape.
> 
> I know what you want in Amazon I could find, but how can I make sure if they can be unlocked if they don't show the serial.


----------



## Ahmed-bilbo (Jun 23, 2020)

I can sell you mine unpatched and already have the homebrew in it


----------



## Mythical (Jun 23, 2020)

Your best bet right now is to buy the switch in separate parts, just the joycons and just the tablet  than to buy one brand new


----------



## FocusedWiiWarrior (Aug 3, 2020)

You can buy a new tablet from ebay, but it'll be expensive.


----------

